

MongoDB Interview: 4 Questions with 10gen CEO Dwight Merriman - sliggity
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/02/15/mongodb-interview-4-questions-with-10gen-ceo-dwight-merriman/

======
kmccarth
" High on the roadmap are faster aggregation capabilities, full text search,
better concurrency, and easy large cluster setup and administration. A general
focus right now is assuring the product is suitable for mission critical
production applications."

